

The Front-End Developer's Dilemma - acconrad
https://css-tricks.com/the-front-end-developers-dilemma/

======
acconrad
It does raise an interesting question as to what we define as development
anymore. Do you have to open up a text editor to be a developer? Certainly not
if you're creating views in IOS or even Visual Basic.

Is HTML and CSS less "hardcore" because it doesn't have many language features
like logic gates and functions?

I think the stigma is simply that the barrier of entry for front-end skills is
much lower than back-end. Right click on "Inspect Elements", change the
background from white to black and you've already gotten a taste for CSS.
Change the title of this post to something else and you've got a taste for
HTML. Heck, if you really wanted to you could open up the JS console and write
an alert statement and get a feel for JS too, albeit a very limited one. But
you can't just change the server code to fetch this post, and I think that
(plus a full slew of language features) make it much harder to get into, and
thus seems more "hardcore".

